# economy sillosock beak stickers???



## teamducker (Mar 19, 2009)

Heard about these and did a search came up nothing...
any ideas? Or is it best to just paint them while i am painting the tails also?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I ordered mine from Jim Jones at http://www.prairiewinddecoys.com/

not sure if they still make them.

I did it because of ease. You can paint them but it will take longer. Also I only did 100 of my 300 econo's. The reason why is if they are close enough to see the beak paint.....they are close enough to shoot. The only reason why I did the 100 was to put more realistic decoys on the edge of my spread and 100 helped me to to that. So take what I have typed for what it is worth.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I put them on some econo's last year. Just easier than painting. I think they are usually 5$/dzn. They aren't worth it IMO but to each his own. Easier and more durable than painting.


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

I am going to buck the trend here. I painted most of mine. I used the Herters paint and one coat covered. I painted mine once I had the stakes in and everything was assembled, just painted one side, then laid the decoy down on the floor of the garage. It went quick. I then let them dry and did the other side the next night. Not the detail that the stickers have and probably a bit faster, but I don't think the birds will notice!


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

I took a factory decoy in to my Ace hardware store. He stuck the beak in the computer scan and was able to match the color perfectly. Then I took a black permanent maker and made the grin patch. Came out great and it didn't take long to do my whole spread.


----------



## teamducker (Mar 19, 2009)

thank you for the help! I will probably do paint on most and do the stickers for the more realism


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

> I took a factory decoy in to my Ace hardware store. He stuck the beak in the computer scan and was able to match the color perfectly. Then I took a black permanent maker and made the grin patch. Came out great and it didn't take long to do my whole spread.


 That's the fastest way. I did all my econos this way except I painted the beak and then stuck them in the yard(of course,it wasn't really winter time either  ) and let them dry for a few hours out in the wind.Went back the next day and added the grin patch with marker. 1 can of spray paint can do ALOT of beaks. Did the eyes with marker too.

Alex


----------

